# The size of juice bottles



## DaveH (21/5/16)

The size or rather the volume of juice bottles came up in another thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/catch-up-time.t23456/ 
@Christos
so I thought I would carry it on here.

I'll start with the 30ml bottle - really guys 'neither arsehole or watercress' 
{*Strange / Useless Sayings Parents or Grandparents Came Out With ...*
Sep 29, 2011 - 25 posts - ‎18 authors
One phrase that as far as I know seems to be pretty well specific to Leicester city alone is the saying "Well that's neither _arsehole_ nor _watercress_ ...}

(guess where I come from )
The 30ml bottle.
Far too little to last a week.
Far too much for a sample tasting.

Just in case you are not ancient like me, this (30ml) bottle is really a 1 fluid ounce bottle - great for eye drops!

I think 10ml would be enough for sample tasting. Then 50ml, 100ml, 200/250ml.

What do you think?

Dave

PS We are the champions

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

DaveH said:


> The size or rather the volume of juice bottles came up in another thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/catch-up-time.t23456/reply?quote=372544
> so I thought I would carry it on here.
> 
> I'll start with the 30ml bottle - really guys 'neither arsehole or watercress'
> ...



Fully agree with you there Dave on your bottle size recommendation. I find I buy alot of @Paulies liquids not only because their that good but because at 50ml their not finished as I'm really starting to enjoy them. I too would like to see more of our local liquids in 50ml bottles as well. 
30ml = 3 days, 50ml = 1 work week (this is at my average of 10ml a day)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (21/5/16)

Different strokes for different folks. 

Ancient? Not in the sense that I was here when dirt was first being made. But Old Skol enough that some of my footprints left in it may be fossilized now.

30ml (1 oz, 2 tbsp or whatever else you want to call it) is what I consider sampling size. Enough to explore an e liquids hidden nooks and crannies fairly thoroughly in one device, or get at least some idea of what it can offer in 2-3 different devices. 

With my vaping style 30ml on average is a 1 day supply in mech mods, considerably less than a day in regulated mods. 

I DIY my ADV's in 1 liter batches, divide the batch into smaller size bottles that are divisible by two for cold storage. When two of the smallest size are empty they are refilled from one that is twice their capacity, and so on. So 30ml are begat by 60ml (2oz. 1/4 cup) are begat by 125ml (4oz, 1/2 cup) are begat by 250ml (8oz, 1 cup) with each filled all the way to the top cap to approximately catch the remaining 70ml of the batch (and leave no dead air space to oxidize the mix).


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Great topic

I think everyone has different views on this so I feel for the vendors trying to satisfy everyones preferences.

My views on bottle sizes (from my own perspective)

10ml - enough to sample to decide if I would want to buy it again. Not enough for me to do a review though

30ml - enough for a review. Probably a bit too large and expensive to buy as just a sample, so I have opted not to buy some juices in this size in case I dont like it. 

50ml - unlikely to buy unless i had tried it before and liked it. Nice size and I agree it lasts longer. 

100ml - i have only bought this size on a few occasions before for juices I know well that I am going to use on a regular basis. Nice to get a bulk discount and definitely attractive for winning juices i know i vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

Some of the juices I really like I would have never used again had I only tried 10ml.
I do agree that 10ml is perfect to sample profiles. 
If I like the 10ml I'll go through a 30 or 50ml bottle. This all from a pricing aspect. 

I prefer to buy 100ml of juices I like and would prefer bigger sizes for a greater saving. 

Lately I've been buying 100ml of juice I don't know because flavours grow on me.
E.g I bought NCV milked in 100ml and I wasn't dissapointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/5/16)

My preference is 100ml at a shot. Nowadays when I order juice, I got 3 suppliers and end up with 600ml of goodness at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/5/16)

30 ml lasts me about 2 odd weeks so Im happy with the 30ml bottles. I like having variety rather than large stockpiles. So currently I have some Paulies Pistaschio and some Voodoo. Will buy some more end of the month, but will be something different, like coffee cake or maybe something from Mmm, have been wanting to try his flavours for a long time now

Sent from Mars


----------



## Jan (23/5/16)

I would love to see more 10ml bottles.
Or
At least more sample packs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ernest (23/5/16)

So after reading these posts I realize the future of juice lies in the "papsak".
Juice makers will bottle on order in quantities ordered by end users and distribute in 5 liter "papsak" to vendors that will decant in anything from 3ml to 1000ml as required. Juice on tap for anything from filling your tank to stockpiling your favorite juice.
Why a "papsak"? It creates a vacuum as you pour, preventing air in the bag.
So who will be the first vendor to use the Juice on tap "papsak"?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)

For DIY'ing it obviously doesn't matter, you just make 15/20ml in a 30ml bottle and taste when it's ready. When buying I totally agree with you @DaveH, 10ml is enough to taste a juice. 30ml is somewhere between nowhere and nothing. I'd much rather pay R40/10ml bottle, get 3 or 4 samples and afterwards place an order for 100ml of the ones I enjoyed.

If you run on some of the tanks out there today (like I love my Avo24mm, it's all I use at the moment) it's unaffordable to buy juice. I mean I fill the Avo between 5 and 8 times a day, it has a 5ml tank... Ouch. Every now and again I buy some juice, just to treat myself a bit. So lets call it 30ml/day (@ R150/30ml) quickly becomes a very, very expensive treat. 

"Ya bru, I'm gonna start vaping, it's WAAAY cheaper than smoking!!" Sure thing boss...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Neal (23/5/16)

Slightly off topic @DaveH, but huge thumbs up to the foxes on their absolutely amazing performance this season. Wish I had put a fiver on them at start of season. I am for my sins a Carlisle United fan (there are not many of us left).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

theyettie said:


> For DIY'ing it obviously doesn't matter, you just make 15/20ml in a 30ml bottle and taste when it's ready. When buying I totally agree with you @DaveH, 10ml is enough to taste a juice. 30ml is somewhere between nowhere and nothing. I'd much rather pay R40/10ml bottle, get 3 or 4 samples and afterwards place an order for 100ml of the ones I enjoyed.
> 
> If you run on some of the tanks out there today (like I love my Avo24mm, it's all I use at the moment) it's unaffordable to buy juice. I mean I fill the Avo between 5 and 8 times a day, it has a 5ml tank... Ouch. Every now and again I buy some juice, just to treat myself a bit. So lets call it 30ml/day (@ R150/30ml) quickly becomes a very, very expensive treat.
> 
> "Ya bru, I'm gonna start vaping, it's WAAAY cheaper than smoking!!" Sure thing boss...



10ml or 2 tanks is perfect to test a new juice, for me. If I recoil and rewick I find the flavour on the 1st tankful only starts to come through towards the end of the tank. By the 2nd fill the flavour is where it should be, so 10ml is ideal for testing, for me. 
30ml a day! I can see why you DIY! I started DIY because my consumption was reaching and exceeding 10ml a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> 10ml or 2 tanks is perfect to test a new juice, for me. If I recoil and rewick I find the flavour on the 1st tankful only starts to come through towards the end of the tank. By the 2nd fill the flavour is where it should be, so 10ml is ideal for testing, for me.
> 30ml a day! I can see why you DIY! I started DIY because my consumption was reaching and exceeding 10ml a day.



You see, great minds... 

Hahaha, this bloody Avo is one thirsty Mo-Fo... Maybe I should consider putting in a tamer build, but I LOVE the cloud, the heat and the flavour I'm getting with the dual fused claptons I'm running in there...

Gave it a ponder.... NAAAHH, I'll just go make some more juice tonight... 

Side note, I bought the Avo from Vapour's Corner, they sent me a 10ml Larry's Vape Juice Alpha Charlie sample as a gift, it was finished within 15 minutes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

theyettie said:


> You see, great minds...
> 
> Hahaha, this bloody Avo is one thirsty Mo-Fo... Maybe I should consider putting in a tamer build, but I LOVE the cloud, the heat and the flavour I'm getting with the dual fused claptons I'm running in there...
> 
> ...



LMAO, I know that feeling too well. When I first got my TFv4 and had the Quad coil in it was murdering my juice. 
I contemplated selling the tank but loved the clouds so much I took option 2, buy more juice 

Since think alike I think I need to get me one of those Avo 24's. I have 2 other RDTA genii style tanks and love both of them. 
10ml 15 minutes, I can totally relate. 5ml 10minutes in the TFv4 without really trying :'(

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

